# Heading to Indianapolis........



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

By way of
Scranton
youngstown
Columbus
Dayton

Go JETS!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Bob
Have a safe & fun trip! :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

What the heck is in Scranton?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There's a decent railroad museum there, and in the warmer months they have a steam train excursion that was fun. Other than that, ummm.........


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> There's a decent railroad museum there, and in the warmer months they have a steam train excursion that was fun. Other than that, ummm.........


 Yep, Long UUUuummmm ! The Museum is fun though!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

mr_aurora said:


> By way of
> Scranton
> youngstown
> Columbus
> ...


J-E-T-S, Jets, Jets, Jets


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, there's a pretty cool coal mine tour around the Scranton area too. A trip through Hubbard, OH (Truck World Truck Stop, I-80 exit 234) would be a must stop for me too. Jib Jab Hot Dogs and Chili.... Hell's Fire sauce... Oh man, what a gastric adventure!!!! :lol:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Nice knowing you Bob. 

Have your last meal at St. Elmo Steakhouse. Make sure you order the shrimp cocktail. 

The Colts fans are going to bury you under the bleachers.

Have fun. 

Randy.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Bob, have a good trip. Go Jets, but Peyton might give them a lot of trouble
up the middle. He is a difference maker.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

wheelszk said:


> What the heck is in Scranton?


It's where they film "The Office" :jest:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> What the heck is in Scranton?


The original Auto World used to be there.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*new route cause scrantonsux*

Parsippany
allentown
harrisburg
pittsburgh
wheeling
colombus
dayton
indianapolis
go JETS:freak::freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> Parsippany
> allentown
> harrisburg
> pittsburgh
> ...




roflmao!!:lol:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*indy*

hey bob the JETS blow big time indy will beat them and philly will beat the packers / the saints will kill the seahawks/BEARS R GOING TO WIN IT ALL WOO HOO sry bob / and kc will win to / week 2 falcons will lose and so will new england/ and so will pittsburg/so will indy  BEARS ALL the way


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You're gonna pay to go that way!!! (toll roads suck too!!) :lol:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Jets needed 74 1/2 minutes to beat the Browns........
Buffalo & Cincinnati could do it in less than 60.

How about a 7-9 team going all the way to win the Superbowl?
...Any given Sunday any team can win. 

Indiana is a much better place to visit during the warm weather _RACING SEASON!_ vroom, vroom, vroom.

Have a safe & fun trip


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome to Indianapolis, Mr. A. We're getting ready for you. The weather is cold and snowy to make you feel right at home. Lucas Stadium will be a-rockin' Saturday night. Should be a good game, but I fear your Jets will go back East losers once again. Even as banged up as the Colts have been this year, they will prevail. GO COLTS!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Heading to Indianapolis.......*

*When Bob says Go Jets Jets Jets he meant to say T Jets Jets Jets ! Tell me Bob is there any truth to the rumor that Rex Ryan plans to draft all kickers next year to help satisfy his foot fetish ? LOL :thumbsup:

Bear :wave:*


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

That is fine "IF" the Chokes/Colts win then they can suffer the royal beating My Steelers will unleash upon them.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*J-e-t-s Jets Jets Jets*

Back home 1600 miles later safe and sound. Tried to deal on 15 Big O TIRE sets but the dealer wouldn't budge off $75 each, I left them there......:dude:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Heading to Indianapolis*

Glad your back safely Bob . I gotta give your boys some props as they got what they came for and beat them Colts and Manning . Congrats to the Jets !

Bear :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

honda27 said:


> hey bob the JETS blow big time indy will beat them and philly will beat the packers / the saints will kill the seahawks/BEARS R GOING TO WIN IT ALL WOO HOO sry bob / and kc will win to / week 2 falcons will lose and so will new england/ and so will pittsburg/so will indy  BEARS ALL the way




What did ya say honda? :tongue:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Ummmmm, let's see, ...... that makes "O" fer four!!! A poifect record!!! LOL


----------

